# Conversion vs total DIY



## Firedrake (Jun 19, 2011)

I wanted to ask the opinions of everyone who's ever made their own enclosures, which is easier/less time consuming/cheaper? To convert a tv cabinet or entertainment unit or to make an entire enclosure or bay of enclosures out of melamine? What's the easiest way any of you have come across? I've seen some pretty epic conversions and I've seen some total DIY jobs that are just as good, so what worked for you?


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 19, 2011)

It's hard to compare the two. The cost of a conversion depends largely on the quality and price of the piece of furniture you start out with. I've ended up with a couple of really nice enclosures cheaper than a build from scratch by converting. You also have something that looks like furniture, rather than melamine, which always stands out as an enclosure. Both types of build have been fun and satisfying. It really depends on where you are putting the enclosure and what you are after. If you are kitting out a herp room, probably best to build a bunch of matching bays from melamine. If you are after a showpiece for your loungeroom or bedroom, a conversion may suit better. Of course, you can always get creative from scratch and build unique feature pieces like kingsirloin has done (castle, sandstone). Think about what tools and abilities you have. Maybe you are better off buying something that's mostly built and playing around with decorating as a first step. Just depends on what you like.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd say conversion is easier, and possibly cheaper seen as people practically giving away solid wood tv units these days as their new tvs are too big for it. Though total DIY is better if you want exact dimensions.


----------



## KingSirloin (Jun 19, 2011)

As a builder of enclosures, and someone who has converted one, conversion is by far quicker and cheaper. Although with conversion jobs, you are limited by the style and structure of the piece of furniture you choose.

Khagan has hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Firedrake (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been trying to get a tv unit to convert but anything on ebay is either pick up only from vic, nsw or qld, or in excess of $200 if its closer(west aussies are so deluded thinking their old stuff is worth up to $300[then again I could be a [email protected]$$]) I was thinking today if I just bought a ready-to-install kitchen cupboard or kid's bookcase and turned it over it would make a decent enclosure if I could get some glass to fit the front, but being hopeless at diy stuff is a little deterring...also, how bright are the night lights in your enclosures? The led lights I'm looking at seem awfully bright even the red or blue ones.


----------



## saximus (Jun 19, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> I was thinking today if I just bought a ready-to-install kitchen cupboard or kid's bookcase and turned it over it would make a decent enclosure if I could get some glass to fit the front...


 That's exactly what I did when I needed a new enclosure on short notice once. It worked very well but the most difficult thing (for me anyway) was finding one that was deep enough.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 19, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> I've been trying to get a tv unit to convert but anything on ebay is either pick up only from vic, nsw or qld, or in excess of $200 if its closer


 
Tried gumtree? Might find something closer. I found a tv cabinet 1000x1200x500 for $60 just 5 mins away from me, and there were plenty around $50-100 a little bit further away. Though i am in NSW.


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 19, 2011)

I have found the best conversion stiff at op shops. Drive around to all of them in the area. Garage sales in expensive neighborhoods are also great. My Vinnies unit was a great score, but I also got a $15 stereo cabinet with a glass door at the Salvos once. The glass alone was worth far more than the price. It is now a summer home for my classroom snake. Just keep looking.


----------



## ellysteaparty (Jun 19, 2011)

Ebay is ok for things plentiful and easily packed and posted but even then is over rated 99% of the time you pay too much (even more then the cost of new i noticed :-/ . Have a look at Gumtree every couple of days. You can even set your perimeters as to how far you will travel. Use as many seach words as you can because people list on there under the strangest things ie I found my 'T.V. unit' under' Balinese cupboard' and I agree...GO VINNIES!


----------



## her_xr6t (Jun 19, 2011)

well i must say ive just finished converting 2 enclosures and with the total cost including tv units about 240.00 im thinking conversion by far...and the dimensions i wanted worked well...


----------



## saximus (Jun 19, 2011)

The other advantage with conversions is they are already made to go in homes so they look like they belong there. My white melamine doesn't really blend with the rest of the furniture...


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 19, 2011)

Let's face it, something like this certainly blends in better with the longeroom:






Whereas this type really sticks out:


----------



## Khagan (Jun 19, 2011)

saximus said:


> The other advantage with conversions is they are already made to go in homes so they look like they belong there. My white melamine doesn't really blend with the rest of the furniture...


 
Yes that and they are made tidily lol, if you're like me and not very handy, you'll end up with a wonky looking enclosure XD like my melamine one is :x.


----------



## Defective (Jun 19, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> I've been trying to get a tv unit to convert but anything on ebay is either pick up only from vic, nsw or qld, or in excess of $200 if its closer(west aussies are so deluded thinking their old stuff is worth up to $300[then again I could be a [email protected]$$]) I was thinking today if I just bought a ready-to-install kitchen cupboard or kid's bookcase and turned it over it would make a decent enclosure if I could get some glass to fit the front, but being hopeless at diy stuff is a little deterring...also, how bright are the night lights in your enclosures? The led lights I'm looking at seem awfully bright even the red or blue ones.


 
Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree

select your state and pick an area


----------



## Tildy (Jun 19, 2011)

I would say conversion is heaps easier. I have a wall oven cabinet that I converted into an aviary with a mouse cage in the top and I am now going to modify it slightly and build an awesome snake cage for the BHP I am going to get. I'm not the worlds handiest person tho when it comes to animal enclosures I'm not too bad. Conversion guarantees that at least your enclosure is square, sturdy and will stay together well. I have many plans to build my own someday though.


----------



## Firedrake (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like I might have to do some 'roadside shopping' won't need anything for a while as it seems as I have been banned from having any pets where we currently live... most especially a snake


----------



## saximus (Jun 20, 2011)

Just be careful with your "roadside shopping". I've heard of people being charged for stealing for taking stuff that was put out for curb-side pick up


----------



## Firedrake (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha yeah, middle of the night should do it  we have a tip shop here too I think, I could check that out, and there's always tons of garage sales up here because people move away all the time, but they are still quite expensive.


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 20, 2011)

Our local paper has a council notices section which publishes where the curbside cleanups are happening. Plenty of people scavenge. That's how I got this lovely fridge. It was obviously meant to be a herp incubator!


----------



## Firedrake (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow that's one hell of an incubator! I can't wait to get into breeding


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 20, 2011)

it depends on where the enclosure will be living, in a dedicated herp room or your own private room then it would probably be a total DIY melamine one, but if its going into a public area like a lounge/family room I prefer the furniture conversions purely for the look of it, in the end it comes down to personal choice and ability. If you're capable of DIY then you could probably DIY furniture piece ! 

you certainly find some great recycled pieces dont you pythonmum, the artwork on the front is perfect


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 20, 2011)

i started making my own,....
.......after tehy'd spent a year in the too hard basket i met King Sirloin who rescued them for me,...and made me a bunch more to the exact specifications i asked for,..but much nicer than id hoped for!!!!

i'll try a conversion one day,...but from scratch is just too hard!! 
(not to mention from scratch would cost a small forltune in tools ....)


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Jul 12, 2011)

for those after free tv units ect check out freecycle 

iv rebuilt a double bay wooden enclosure and converting 1 cabnent atm as everyone has said conversions are lil cheaper but that depends on you and your skills


----------

